# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Некоторые особенности употребления предлогов.

## Zaya

*§ 145. Некоторые особенности употребления русских предлогов в сопоставлении с украинскими*
Первообразные предлоги, древнейшие по происхождению, являются общими для всех восточнославянских языков. Однако в употреблении предлогов в русском и украинском языках есть различия.
 В русском языке _в_ и _у_ — разные предлоги: предлог _в_ употребляется с винительным или предложным падежом и выражает пространственные, временные отношения, меру и вес, преобразование в новое качество, образ и способ действия и т. п. Предлог _у_ употребляется только с родительным падежом, выражает принадлежность или место, возле которого происходит действие. В украинском же языке предлоги _в_ и _у_ по функциям не различаются, это по сути один предлог в двух фонетических разновидностях, который употребляется с тремя падежами — родительным, винительным и предложным и выполняет те же функции, что и русские предлоги _в_ и _у._ Ср.: русск. _Жил в Киеве, теперь живет в Одессе; Спроси у отца; Возьми у Андрея_ и укр. _Жив у Києві, тепер живе в Одесі; Спитай у батька; Візьми в Андрія._
 В русском языке предлоги _с_ и _из_ — разные по значению и употреблению.
 Предлог _с_ употребляется с родительным, винительным и творительным падежами. В сочетании с родительным падежом он выражает пространственные отношения (движение с поверхности), время или источник действия; с винительным падежом — приблизительную меру времени, пространства или сравнение; с творительным — совместность и образ или способ действия. Предлог _из_ употребляется только с родительным падежом и выражает движение изнутри, источник сведений, причину, материал или выделение из совокупности однородных предметов. Предлог _с_ по значению противоположен предлогу _на: с берега — на берег; приехал с Севера — отправился на Север; перевод с украинского — перевод на украинский;_ предлог _из_ противоположен предлогу _в: из школы — в школу; из Москвы — в Москву._
 В украинском же языке предлоги _с_ и _из_ слились в один предлог _з_ (его варианты _із, зі, зо, ізо_), который употребляется с родительным, винительным и творительным падежами: _з берега, з Москви, з рік, з горіх (завбільшки), з братом, зі мною;_ ср. _з берега — на берег, з школи — в школу._ 
 Предлог _к_ в русском языке употребляется с дательным падежом и обозначает направленность к какому-либо пространственному или временному пределу, присоединение, добавление чего-то к чему-нибудь. Русским конструкциям с предлогом _к_ в украинском языке соответствует предлог _до_ с родительным падежом: _к тебе — до тебе._ Предлог _до_ имеется и в русском языке, но в украинском он многозначнее, и украинские конструкции с предлогом _до_ во многих случаях переводятся конструкциями с предлогами _в, к,_ иногда _на_ и _по: приїхав до Києва — приехал в Киев; любов до праці — любовь к труду; син подібний до батька — сын похож на отца; коса до пояса — коса до пояса (и по пояс)._
 Русским конструкциям с предлогом _по_ в украинском языке часто соответствуют конструкции с предлогами _з: экзамен по физике — іспит (екзамен) з фізики; за: тужит по сыну — тужить за сином, плыть по течению — пливти за течією (за водою); на: сходный по вкусу — схожий (подібний) на смак; назвать по имени — назвати на ім’я; по виду — на вигляд; у (в): пришел по делу — прийшов у справі; по выходным дням — у вихідні дні; після: по возвращении — після повернення._
 В русском языке предлог _через_ в сочетании с винительным падежом выражает пространственные и временные отношения. В украинском языке, кроме этих значений, предлог _через_ обозначает и причинные отношения, выражаемые русским предлогом _из-за: не явился из-за болезни — не з’явився через хворобу; из-за чего — через що; из-за тебя — через тебе._
 Русским предлогом _о (об, обо)_ в сочетании с предложным падежом выражаются объектные отношения, соответствующие украинским конструкциям винительного падежа с предлогом _про_ или _за: мы говорили о сестре — ми говорили про сестру (за сестру)._
(«Русский язык», В. И. Кононенко, М. А. Брицын, Д. И. Ганич, год не помню, но это пособие было издано в советское время)

----------

